# From UK coming on temporary work permit, do I have to pay taxes in Cananda?



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

My wife and I will be coming over to Canada in the next few weeks.
I will be coming as a skilled worker on a temporary working permit.

I was wondering if I will be liable to pay Tax and Social security whilst in Canada?

Does anybody have any experience with this?

Any help much appreciated! 

D3G


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you'll need to pay income taxes and all other government deductions.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Downthreegreens said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I will be coming over to Canada in the next few weeks.
> I will be coming as a skilled worker on a temporary working permit.
> ...


Hi,

Yes, you are liable. Have a look at this to calculate how much it will be: Canadian Income Tax Calculator 2012 | Life Insurance Canada

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you for your replies so far.

I will look into this, thank you for the web link as well. 
- It seems like I will be given a social security number and asked to file at the end of the tax year?
If i'm reading this correctly?

DG3


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Downthreegreens said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your replies so far.
> 
> I will look into this, thank you for the web link as well.
> - It seems like I will be given a social security number and asked to file at the end of the tax year?
> ...


You are.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Downthreegreens said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your replies so far.
> 
> I will look into this, thank you for the web link as well.
> - It seems like I will be given a social security number and asked to file at the end of the tax year?
> ...


Hi,

You can apply for your Social Insurance Number at any Service Canada Centre: Find a Service Canada Office

Your Social Insurance Number (SIN) will begin with a number 9; and will expire the same day your temporary work permit does.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Downthreegreens said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your replies so far.
> 
> I will look into this, thank you for the web link as well.
> - It seems like I will be given a social security number and asked to file at the end of the tax year?
> ...


Social Security Number (SSN) is a US number. In Canada, it is called a Social Insurance Number (SIN).


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone, you have been great, very useful to know.


----------

